# old saws that look new...or almost



## joe25DA (Jun 14, 2009)

Someone had the idea (i forgot who) to start a thread of old saws that look new. Like ones that were hardly used then put away and forgotten about. Well I have at least 3 that i think count. None have been painted or had parts replaced, just taken apart and cleaned, and one of them i just wiped down. All run, and have great compression. In other words, they dont just look pretty they are runners and dependable. Also ive used all 3. Enough intro here they are
1984 Craftsman 3.7 18" orig. B&C, easily the best of all

1985 Homelite "Old Blue" SXL, the bar is off another SXL, i have the orig 20", but it was pretty rusty so i cleaned and painted it now its on another saw, the sabre bar is cool tho.

1985 Shindaiwa 345, I saved this one from the scrap pile, wiped it down, and a carb kit. Runs mint, I use this one the most.
I'm sure alot of guys have saws much older than the eighties and in great shape. But these are my best ones...
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw055.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw055.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## blackoak (Jun 14, 2009)

Damned fine looking saws you got there.


----------



## leeha (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is a Barker H91 i picked up a few years ago.
Has the AH81 power Products motor at 130cc's.
Built in 1962 and sold for $194.00 with 20 inch bar.
This saw has never had gas or oil. Brand new in the 
original box.

Lee


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 14, 2009)

Thats awesome. I know there are more out there. post them up!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 14, 2009)

Stihl 045 Super





Mac PM700










038 Magnum















Stihl S10





041 FB - BILs saw


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 14, 2009)

Stihl 030 - No longer own


----------



## parrisw (Jun 14, 2009)

Old 044











041AVFB











OLD Dolmar CA, before I cleaned it up.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jun 14, 2009)

A customers Stihl 015





McCulloch ProMac 1000 





Echo CST 610 EVL 2 cylinder saw





McCulloch ProMac 650


----------



## gregz (Jun 14, 2009)

Heres my 056 magII


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 14, 2009)

Keep them coming guys. It's amazing what's been preserved out there!


----------



## leeha (Jun 14, 2009)

Poulan Pro 655BP
Used but not much. Posted recently
in another thread.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 14, 2009)

joe25DA said:


> Someone had the idea (i forgot who) to start a thread of old saws that look new. Like ones that were hardly used then put away and forgotten about. Well I have at least 3 that i think count. None have been painted or had parts replaced, just taken apart and cleaned, and one of them i just wiped down. All run, and have great compression. In other words, they dont just look pretty they are runners and dependable. Also ive used all 3. Enough intro here they are
> 1984 Craftsman 3.7 18" orig. B&C, easily the best of all
> 
> 1985 Homelite "Old Blue" SXL, the bar is off another SXL, i have the orig 20", but it was pretty rusty so i cleaned and painted it now its on another saw, the sabre bar is cool tho.
> ...




Joe, I think I have a brand new 20" Homelite bar that says "Old Blue" on it! Is that what was on yours?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is another like new Poulan Pro.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 14, 2009)

*My Skilsaw/Poulan 1641/3400.*


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 14, 2009)

My S25CVA


----------



## woodyman (Jun 14, 2009)

I need glasses and I like to post pics and I am saying almost new looking Stihl 015av.Everything on it works perfect.


----------



## woodyman (Jun 14, 2009)

This Husqvarna 480CD was repainted by me.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's my Sears 60051. Bought on Ebay for $40 including shp. Had to replace the piston and it runs fine. I decided to leave it alone - just a cleanup. After complaining to the seller for two months and leaving negative feedback, I got the second (new) chain as promised. That's 1/2" chain!


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 14, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Joe, I think I have a brand new 20" Homelite bar that says "Old Blue" on it! Is that what was on yours?


First nice saws guys! Mark, that countervibe is mint. And yeah the orig. Bar did say "old blue" on it! But it was rusty and loaded with dirt,I soaked it in diesel for 2 days then sanded and painted it grey.
Keep the survivors coming! They look great


----------



## arborist (Jun 14, 2009)

*1992 homelite 410SL*

nice saws guys!

my 1992 homelite 410SL





original thread for those interested:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=99047&highlight=homelite+410
(carb kit is now on the way)


----------



## propliner (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's the newest looking old saw I have.



A mid-80's vintage Pioneer/Partner P52 Plus. That's a lot of P's...


----------



## stinkbait (Jun 15, 2009)

My newly aquired 7-10A









My nice SP125C

















I also have a Pro Mac 700 that looks almost like new. I don't have any pics of it on my computer right now, but here is a video of it.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIKTxjXknGo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bIKTxjXknGo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 15, 2009)

My early 80s 550.


----------



## Pooh (Jun 15, 2009)

if i remember right this saw was built in the mid 80's maybe late 80' s i couldn't find the date on it anywhere right now but i remember it saying on it somewhere that it was 1987, but i may be wrong.


----------



## nikocker (Jun 15, 2009)

*My little Homelite 240*

Purchased this new in 1987 and still use it today for trail clean up.

Al


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2009)

Pooh said:


> if i remember right this saw was built in the mid 80's maybe late 80' s i couldn't find the date on it anywhere right now but i remember it saying on it somewhere that it was 1987, but i may be wrong.


----------



## nikocker (Jun 15, 2009)

*My first Husky.*

Here's my Husky 55 that I purchased new in 1990. Great Saw!!

Al


----------



## stinkbait (Jun 15, 2009)

nikocker said:


> Here's my Husky 55 that I purchased new in 1990. Great Saw!!
> 
> Al



When did Husqvarna get away from the grey tops?


----------



## nikocker (Jun 15, 2009)

*Not sure??!!?*



stinkbait said:


> When did Husqvarna get away from the grey tops?



The mid 90's? Maybe Sawtroll would know.

Al


----------



## nikocker (Jun 15, 2009)

*Nice Job!!*

[/QUOTE]This Husqvarna 480CD was repainted by me.






Looks great Woodyman!

Al


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2009)

You want to see restored saws too?

08S





048





076 Super





084 - Actuall a new saw built for NOS parts





Mac 10-10A





Another 045 Super





07S before completion





066 Red Light


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 15, 2009)

041 Super


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 15, 2009)

A lot of very nice saws posted here.


----------



## stinkbait (Jun 15, 2009)

Being that we are showing restored saws, here is the only saw I have restored so far.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice Job Stinkbait!


----------



## cbfarmall (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's mine. Well,they're the pick of the litter.

Homelite Super 650. Saw is exactly as I received it. I have a new boot and carby kit for it. Standard stuff for a Homelite of any age.









Jonsered 930 Super. I added the spikes and full wrap, but the rest is original.


----------



## cbfarmall (Jun 15, 2009)

An 076. Only visible indication that it was ever used is the discoloration of the exhaust guard. That's it. Info. stickers are all still there. I posted these pics. several months back.













And, the flagship of my fleet. A nice, low-houred Homelite 2100. All I've done to this saw is rebuild the carburetor and, regrettably, wrap the handlebar with electrical tape. My very first experience with dropping a loose reed into the crankcase.


----------



## 394xp4me (Jun 15, 2009)

leeha said:


> Poulan Pro 655BP
> Used but not much. Posted recently
> in another thread.



Whats the BP stand for?? My buddy has a nice Pioneer P62 HP that really rips!!:greenchainsaw:

Rich


----------



## cjcocn (Jun 15, 2009)

Some great saws posted in this thread!

That's a nice 930 Super!

I just have to say something about the resto's now that Brad threw some of his in this thread. Brad, I could mail you a bucket of rust and you would have it looking like a new saw again - I really enjoy your restoration pics and threads. 

I will dust off one or two of mine and see if they make the grade.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 15, 2009)

394xp4me said:


> Whats the BP stand for?? My buddy has a nice Pioneer P62 HP that really rips!!:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Rich



Brute Power!


----------



## leeha (Jun 15, 2009)

394xp4me said:


> Whats the BP stand for?? My buddy has a nice Pioneer P62 HP that really rips!!:greenchainsaw:
> 
> Rich



Like this one.

Lee


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 15, 2009)

Great looking saws.


----------



## lesorubcheek (Jun 15, 2009)

*Homelites Rule !*

Nobody has put up a 925 yet, so here's one.






BTW, BP is for Boost Port. Beautiful 655 and older brethren. Thanks for sharing!

Dan


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 15, 2009)

*Posted this one before. Arbor Pro S23. It's probably about 10-12 years old. *


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 15, 2009)

*This is a before & after of a Poulan Pro 225.*


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 15, 2009)

Need to get new pics of these. poulan 3400






Homelite 360 automatic


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's an old Homelite XL400 Auto...


----------



## warjohn (Jun 15, 2009)

Great pics of some awesome saws guys. And people wonder why we have CAD.


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 15, 2009)

I knew there were a ton of survivors out there! I gotta get my 031 AV finished and put on here. Its pretty torn down now. keep them coming!


----------



## thomas72 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wish I had my hands on a Homelite 2100.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 15, 2009)

These are all saws that were given to me for free except for the jonsered for which I traded another free saw for it.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## 394xp4me (Jun 15, 2009)

I need some friends like you must have.:jawdrop:

Rich


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought this thread was for survivors? Not that I don't like restored saws.......


----------



## 394xp4me (Jun 15, 2009)

leeha said:


> Like this one.
> 
> Lee



Yea pretty much minus the full wrap and fancy air cleaner.

Rich


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 16, 2009)

Couple older ones
Homelite 330




Poulan 4000 (no longer w/ me)




Partner 500


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 16, 2009)

joe25DA said:


> keep them coming!



I'll be cruising the yard sales this weekend. Hopefully will have another one to post up with any luck.

So be on notice - if you live in a 30-mile radius of the Big Lake and are planning a sale, don't tick off the missus.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 16, 2009)

Couple more oldies from the freeby collection.






























Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have lots of old saws in real good condition and lots more that have been restored, so which ones should I post more picts. of.?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## cjcocn (Jun 16, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have lots of old saws in real good condition and lots more that have been restored, so which ones should I post more picts. of.?
> Pioneerguy600



Restorations have made an appearance here and yours are exemplary. Post a few of those up!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 16, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have lots of old saws in real good condition and lots more that have been restored, so which ones should I post more picts. of.?
> Pioneerguy600


All of them if there is enough bandwidth.lol


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 16, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> All of them if there is enough bandwidth.lol



Will post a few each evening, should be good for a couple of months. lol.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 16, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Restorations have made an appearance here and yours are exemplary. Post a few of those up!



Got a few old ones with a new coat of paint and a few with original paint so I wiil look through a couple thousand picts to see what I can find.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 16, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a few old ones with a new coat of paint and a few with original paint so I wiil look through a couple thousand picts to see what I can find.
> Pioneerguy600


You meant saws right. You do have a beauty of a collection. all nice ones too.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 17, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You meant saws right. You do have a beauty of a collection. all nice ones too.



Naw, just picts of saws. lol
Pioneerguy600


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 17, 2009)

My original Poulan 3400, bought in 1985. Bar & chain have been replaced numerous times, it is used alot. Still runs great !!


----------



## gmax (Jun 17, 2009)

Solo 611









Solo Rex










Dolmar 118


----------



## 460cixy (Jun 17, 2009)

heres my husky 65 in 100% original condition. i wish i could get some new stickers for it


----------



## Miles86 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Poulan Pro 655 Boost Port cylinder*

Here are pictures of a standard P62 cylinder and a 655 boost port cylinder, I remember the Southern States store here used to sell Poulan Pro back in the 80's . Wish I had been smart enough to buy one of these 655 BP.View attachment 101585


View attachment 101586


----------



## wood4heat (Jun 17, 2009)

Speaking of old saws that look new check this out:

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/grd/1225251966.html


----------



## stinkbait (Jun 17, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> Speaking of old saws that look new check this out:
> 
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/grd/1225251966.html



I saw that. That is a really nice PM700.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 17, 2009)

*Toy Saw*


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 17, 2009)

Some really awesome old saws that have either been well taken care of over the years or hardly used and left to sit for years found by guys like us or restored. Here is my 031AV that I just finished bringing back to life (more on that in my 031 update thread) anyway...here it is. This saw was hardly used, original duramatic hard nose bar, orig chain too ill bet.
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw059.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw059.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw060.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw060.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw061.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw061.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw062.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw062.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is a couple of my restored oldies.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 17, 2009)

Acouple more for good measure.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 17, 2009)

VERY nice!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 17, 2009)

You guys deserve some applause for all the nice saws. Pioneerguy, That last pioneer is absolutely awesome.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 17, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You guys deserve some applause for all the nice saws. Pioneerguy, That last pioneer is absolutely awesome.



Thanks, that saw took over 50 hours to rebuild with NOS parts, a full strip and repaint of all parts then reassemble entire saw.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## thomas72 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice work! You have got to love those dual port mufflers.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 17, 2009)

thomas72 said:


> Nice work! You have got to love those dual port mufflers.



These were the early examples of dual ported mufflers on the IEL and Pioneer saws.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## hoss (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't have any still pics, but if you guys check out these titles on youtube there are a few that are near mint.
1. Hoss's pretty 750
2. Hoss's 166
3. Hoss's 655bp
4. Hoss's 7-29
5.Hoss's bigdogs (which has my near mint 090AV)


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 18, 2009)

Heres a few of mine.








Super 250 





















Pioneer 650


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2009)

ARRRRR!!! cliff!!!!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 18, 2009)

ARRRRR!!!! Randy.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw, I don't know a thing about those saws of yours, but they are some fine looking restored saws you have there! Just amazes me how many different saw manufactures there used to be, and how its dwindled down to just a few now days. Some of these old saws look like they would have been a real adventure to run!

Gregg,


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 18, 2009)

The really oldtimers were very different to run. Due to some trickery from my Grandfather, I started my falling career using his Terrill CS-7, what a beast.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Heres a few of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have some really neat saws. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## gmax (Jun 18, 2009)

I really like the "Mustang" I've never seen a chainsaw like that before


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 19, 2009)

Missed last evening , so here is a couple more picts.


----------



## computeruser (Jun 19, 2009)

SEZ Auto






NIB 238se. It's first trip out:





Still had the factory warranty tag on it:


----------



## leeha (Jun 19, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Heres a few of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 19, 2009)

computeruser said:


> SEZ Auto



Man thats a super nice Homlite! Looks like brand new, and as good as my "restored" Super E-Z (which I just found a NOS bar for!)


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 20, 2009)

Sears Geardrive G-44









Pioneer 600/610














Homelite C-52


----------



## belgian (Jun 20, 2009)

those are super nice saws Mr Bow Saw....


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 20, 2009)

cliff, is the red one a Root?


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 20, 2009)

RandyMac said:


> cliff, is the red one a Root?



No not a Root, Its a Sears Geardrive G-44
I just got this a few days ago.


Thanks Belgian.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jun 20, 2009)

What was/is the purpose of a Bow Saw???Great looking saws, guys.
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 20, 2009)

WidowMaker said:


> What was/is the purpose of a Bow Saw???Great looking saws, guys.
> Thanks for sharing...



Heres some info on clearing bars.


----------



## lspmmp (Jun 21, 2009)

After reading through this thread I'm feeling a strange desire to go out and start buying saws......:monkey:

Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## stinkbait (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Heres some info on clearing bars.




Notice the one guys shoes, some kind of loafers. And here is a direct quote that I thought was funny.

"you can operate it with one hand; use the other hand to push trees over with ease."


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 22, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> Notice the one guys shoes, some kind of loafers. And here is a direct quote that I thought was funny.
> 
> "you can operate it with one hand; use the other hand to push trees over with ease."



Yeh, and your point? Who needs chaps and helmets and glasses and hearing protection...and stuff?


----------



## stinkbait (Jun 22, 2009)

67 Mustang said:


> Yeh, and your point? Who needs chaps and helmets and glasses and hearing protection...and stuff?



I guess things have changed a lot since then.


----------



## gmax (Jun 22, 2009)

*A few more*

Stihl 07






Stihl 050





Pioneer 3270


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 22, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I guess things have changed a lot since then.



40-50 years ago when I started with a chainsaw the most the average wood cutter/farmer wore was some work shoes and leather gloves. Anything more would have been considered to be putting on airs or simply you were a wuss. The only equipment I ever saw the pros that worked for the power company wear was a helmet. That's because they were required to. I'm getting better about wearing it. I have it now all I have to do is remember to put it on. Wonder where I put those chaps I bought a couple of months ago!?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice restos there Gmax!


----------



## gmax (Jun 22, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Very nice restos there Gmax!



Thanks Brad, more saws to restore but first I have to clear my work bench, I have an "Alpina Super Pro 70" in a 100 pieces, has no spark or compression.
But apart from that it's all good


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 22, 2009)

Super job on those restos Gmax, the paint work is awesome!!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## cjcocn (Jun 22, 2009)

gmax

Those are some that I've never seen from you before. Thanks for posting those up! Beautiful work and they look great!


----------



## gmax (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, Chris all the photos have been posted before,they must be buried deep in the bowels of the forum


----------



## belgian (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's a few like new oldies in my collection, all original paint...






a CP125S and a 795L, barely used.






this is a really mint AS90SL, made by AS motor in Germany (quite rare)






A mint PM 55







an almost new 250 






one of my favorites : a barely used 111


there are more...


----------



## Ed*L (Jun 22, 2009)

My 084...bought new by my dad. It came home with the 60" hardnose bar, thats it. It wasn't long and I added a 36".











It still has the protective film on the emblem. 







Ed


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 22, 2009)

It's nice to see someone else take care of their saws. That 084 looks really good for its age.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 22, 2009)

You guys saws are awesome. Much appreciated for the pics of them.


----------



## 394xp4me (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweet saw's gmax!!! What type of wood is that??

Rich


----------



## 394xp4me (Jun 22, 2009)

belgian, There is something about that Jonsered 111 that's to cool!! Tell us more about it....year, cc's, etc.

Rich


----------



## leeha (Jun 22, 2009)

Roland, you got some beauty's there.
The AS looks a lot like a Homelite.
Good looking 111 Jonny as well.


ED your 084 is a great lookin saw, 
I have always like the looks of the 
big Stihl's

Lee


----------



## leeha (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are a couple more in the collection.
A Jonsered Raket XF and my only 
Jonsered 111S wearing a 60 incher.
The 111S is restored.

Lee


----------



## gmax (Jun 22, 2009)

394xp4me said:


> Sweet saw's gmax!!! What type of wood is that??
> 
> Rich



Some sort of "Eucalyptus"


----------



## tantoy (Jun 22, 2009)

1981 041 AV Super. 24" bar


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice saws gmax,Belgian,Ed,Lee. They all look great.


----------



## Dibbs (Jun 23, 2009)

What is the scrap value for Magnesium and Steel at the moment?
Sorry to the Dolmar lovers for the Stihl Bar on the CT!


----------



## Dibbs (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2009)

That's definately a lot of magnesium! Nice!


----------



## Dibbs (Jun 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That's definately a lot of magnesium! Nice!



Yep! Nice Magnesium!
I took your advice and used heavy heat shrink tube to cover the front handle a few hours ago on the CT. Turned out well!


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2009)

Who makes that heat shrink? Someone gave me the piece I used.


----------



## Dibbs (Jun 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Who makes that heat shrink? Someone gave me the piece I used.



I got it from this guy on eBay UK.
It's made by DSG-Canusa, so it should be easy enough to find.
Its the CSCR one which I used, 55mm/22mm.


----------



## knockbill (Jun 23, 2009)

heres my newest looking old saw, craftsman 2.3/16... it still gets used for firewood...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2009)

Dibbs said:


> I got it from this guy on eBay UK.
> It's made by DSG-Canusa, so it should be easy enough to find.
> Its the CSCR one which I used, 55mm/22mm.



How about this stuff? LINK


----------



## Dibbs (Jun 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> How about this stuff? LINK



Looks like a winner!
I think it is every bit as good as good as the real thing, it even feels like rubber rather than plastic.
It was really my only option as the CT has a handle about 1 inch in diameter so stihl hose was of no use.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dibbs said:


> Yep! Nice Magnesium!
> I took your advice and used heavy heat shrink tube to cover the front handle ha few hours ago on the CT. Turned out well!



Looks like it did a bang up good job, nice tight and smooth. Did you have any problems with the inside curves wanting to pucker? I have done the same with some older Stihl handles and it worked quite well. That thick wall shrink wrap that Brad has a link to looks to be promising as well if it would pull tight around the bends.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Dibbs (Jun 23, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Looks like it did a bang up good job, nice tight and smooth. Did you have any problems with the inside curves wanting to pucker? I have done the same with some older Stihl handles and it worked quite well. That thick wall shrink wrap that Brad has a link to looks to be promising as well if it would pull tight around the bends.
> Pioneerguy600



Oh, yes! That stuff really wants to pucker up on the sharp corners.
I wasted the first one and got a little upset, then sliced it off!
I think the secret is to get a (Unheated) diameter of tubeing close to your required finished diameter and use it as there is less material to cause problems on the inside of the bends.
I had two little kinks on one corner.
I heated them well and rolled them out like pastery with a piece of copper pipe then took the remainder out with a piece of sandpaper as I knew there was more than enough material to let me do so.
I think it turned out well though.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> How about this stuff? LINK



I just looked and the stuff I used is 3M ITCSN 1100 2-4/0. The stuff I linked above is a direct cross and is a lot less expensive. Price some of that 3m stuff at Graingers!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dibbs said:


> Oh, yes! That stuff really wants to pucker up on the sharp corners.
> I wasted the first one and got a little upset, then sliced it off!
> I think the secret is to get a (Unheated) diameter of tubeing close to your required finished diameter and use it as there is less material to cause problems on the inside of the bends.
> I had two little kinks on one corner.
> ...



It did a good job and your skill played a big part in smoothing it out. On my first try installing it on a 041 handle I managed to get 3 layers on and get it tight and smooth but when I tried a 4th layer I could not get it to shrink enough to smooth out around the bends , had to remove the 4 layer and the saw looks and feels good with just the 3 layers, makes the handle feel cushioned and the grip is good.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## leeha (Jun 23, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Nice saws gmax,Belgian,Ed,Lee. They all look great.



Don't count yourself out there Cliff.
You have some fine examples as well.
And the same to everyone that has posted.

Lee


----------



## gmax (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes Cliff's are as good as I've seen anywhere, It's nice to see the old bowsaws
I've never seen one in real life.


----------



## Dibbs (Jun 24, 2009)

Yep, Cliff is a reacent arrival to the Forum, but, he has one hell of a nice collection and is willing to let us have a peek!
Thanks Cliff!


----------



## Dibbs (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> It did a good job and your skill played a big part in smoothing it out.



Stop, you'll make my head swell up!


----------



## belgian (Jun 24, 2009)

leeha said:


> Don't count yourself out there Cliff.
> You have some fine examples as well.
> And the same to everyone that has posted.
> 
> Lee



Very true, these bowsaws have really something special to them....magnificent finish... I'm humbled....grrrrr.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's a good looking girl for her age

<a href="http://s493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/?action=view&current=saws001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/saws001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Here's a good looking girl for her age
> 
> <a href="http://s493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/?action=view&current=saws001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/saws001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



She sure is, what a looker, you and Mark have the nicest 306A`s I`ve seen . My old ones don`t look that nice but are still strong runners.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

Don`t think I have posted picts of this one on here yet. This was a 620 super that sat on a shelf at a Pioneer dealer and never sold until I found it.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t think I have posted picts of this one on here yet. This was a 620 super that sat on a shelf at a Pioneer dealer and never sold until I found it.



Wow, that's awesome. I like the bar!! Interesting chain on it, some kind of safety chain?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Wow, that's awesome. I like the bar!! Interesting chain on it, some kind of safety chain?



Yes it is the original Pioneer chain that came with the saw, an early version of safety chain called Sureguard C6SH. Forgot to mention it has never been filed, just as it came from the factory.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 24, 2009)

You mean that saw was just sitting on the dealers shelf and he has never sold it up untill you bought it.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes it is the original Pioneer chain that came with the saw, an early version of safety chain called Sureguard C6SH. Forgot to mention it has never been filed, just as it came from the factory.
> Pioneerguy600



Dam man, your really have some interesting saw's, and stories to go with them.


----------



## cjcocn (Jun 24, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> You mean that saw was just sitting on the dealers shelf and he has never sold it up untill you bought it.



Yep.

I dream of finding an old saw like that someday. There have been a few reported here on AS and one day I hope to report the same for an old Jonsereds. [insert dream emoticon here]


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 24, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Yep.
> 
> I dream of finding an old saw like that someday. There have been a few reported here on AS and one day I hope to report the same for an old Jonsereds. [insert dream emoticon here]


That's an awesome find. You would think it would have sold after a few years.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> That's an awesome find. You would think it would have sold after a few years.



I have a few NOS saws that just sat around at different dealers and somehow never got sold. I found a Pioneer 600 that had a couple of parts pirated of it and left under a bench for 33 years until I found it while talking to their retired service tech, he remembered it was there,the store had been closed for 20 years. The Stihl 08 SE I found early this spring was an old never sold saw , just had a couple of parts pirated off to repair other saws back in the day and left in a box with 33 other parts removed saws that all followed me home.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a few NOS saws that just sat around at different dealers and somehow never got sold. I found a Pioneer 600 that had a couple of parts pirated of it and left under a bench for 33 years until I found it while talking to their retired service tech, he remembered it was there,the store had been closed for 20 years. The Stihl 08 SE I found early this spring was an old never sold saw , just had a couple of parts pirated off to repair other saws back in the day and left in a box with 33 other parts removed saws that all followed me home.
> Pioneerguy600


guess you just gotta know who to ask and where to look. They couldn't have found a better home. You will keep them looking new.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> guess you just gotta know who to ask and where to look. They couldn't have found a better home. You will keep them looking new.



Got a lot on my plate for sure, found 6 NIB saws on a earlier trip this spring and a garage full of IEL saws and parts, will take a couple of years to catalogue it all.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## cjcocn (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Got a lot on my plate for sure, found 6 NIB saws on a earlier trip this spring and a garage full of IEL saws and parts, will take a couple of years to catalogue it all.
> Pioneerguy600



Kinda makes me want to move my trip out east up a year.


----------



## leeha (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Don`t think I have posted picts of this one on here yet. This was a 620 super that sat on a shelf at a Pioneer dealer and never sold until I found it.



Jerry, You can't post anything better than this :monkey:
Very nice, And i mean VERY NICE.

Lee


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

leeha said:


> Jerry, You can't post anything better than this :monkey:
> Very nice, And i mean VERY NICE.
> 
> Lee



Well, I know where there is 6 NIB and 5 NOS Pioneers that would put that one to shame.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 24, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Here's a good looking girl for her age
> 
> <a href="http://s493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/?action=view&current=saws001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr293/ms460woodchuck/saws001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



nice saw!


----------



## cjcocn (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well, I know where there is 6 NIB and 5 NOS Pioneers that would put that one to shame.
> Pioneerguy600



In your shed?

When do we get to see those?


----------



## parrisw (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well, I know where there is 6 NIB and 5 NOS Pioneers that would put that one to shame.
> Pioneerguy600



Oh?? Could you please put me down for at least 1.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

One thing I learned early on was to not overlook those old codgers sitting back in the back of the stores or repair shops, they have a story or two to tell you and if you listen carefully and talk to them and not over them you would be surprised at what they can tell you about. I used to collect firearms and it worked the same way, listen to a few yarns, spin a couple of your own and steer the talk to what you are looking for, they know a lot more than most folks give them credit for.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Oh?? Could you please put me down for at least 1.



I am working along with the current owner to catalog what is in the closed out shop, got to hold a couple of the saws that were in opened boxes and they sure are pretty when 45 years old and still new. So much neat stuff there that it makes my head swim.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> One thing I learned early on was to not overlook those old codgers sitting back in the back of the stores or repair shops, they have a story or two to tell you and if you listen carefully and talk to them and not over them you would be surprised at what they can tell you about. I used to collect firearms and it worked the same way, listen to a few yarns, spin a couple of your own and steer the talk to what you are looking for, they know a lot more than most folks give them credit for.
> Pioneerguy600



Thats 100% true, I always try to get an ear in on some old timers wisdom


----------



## parrisw (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I am working along with the current owner to catalog what is in the closed out shop, got to hold a couple of the saws that were in opened boxes and they sure are pretty when 45 years old and still new. So much neat stuff there that it makes my head swim.
> Pioneerguy600



Ya, I love stuff like that. I really get a kick out of old stuff, especially when its new.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

joe25DA said:


> Thats 100% true, I always try to get an ear in on some old timers wisdom



Yep that`s a big +1
Pioneerguy600


----------



## leeha (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Well, I know where there is 6 NIB and 5 NOS Pioneers that would put that one to shame.
> Pioneerguy600



Did i forget to mention that i'm your best friend.

Lee


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Ya, I love stuff like that. I really get a kick out of old stuff, especially when its new.



Takes me back to my early days working the woods with my Dad and Uncles when saws like that were what we were using on a daily basis.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

leeha said:


> Did i forget to mention that i'm your best friend.
> 
> Lee



Hi Lee, hows the 800 running?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## parrisw (Jun 24, 2009)

leeha said:


> Did i forget to mention that i'm your best friend.
> 
> Lee



Hey, get in line.. Besides I'm Canadian too ha ha wink wink nudge nudge!!!



pioneerguy600 said:


> Takes me back to my early days working the woods with my Dad and Uncles when saws like that were what we were using on a daily basis.
> Pioneerguy600



Sweet ya, at our local museum that have a logging section with a bunch of old stuff, really cool.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Hey, get in line.. Besides I'm Canadian too ha ha wink wink nudge nudge!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet ya, at our local museum that have a logging section with a bunch of old stuff, really cool.



Can`t stay away from places like that, if I ever get back down to lower mainland B.C. again Mike Acres will have daily visitor to his museum for a couple of days, maybe more.LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## cjcocn (Jun 24, 2009)

NIB/NOS saws are surely tempting, but I think I will stay my course and only go for those old, beaten up ones so that I can learn the art of restoring these old saws.

Jerry, do you have a 1200A? There is a thread here for one. $50, but shipping is likely a bit more than that by about $5 so the price will at least double.

If you obtain those NIB/NOS saws, I hope that you will post pics.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 24, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> NIB/NOS saws are surely tempting, but I think I will stay my course and only go for those old, beaten up ones so that I can learn the art of restoring these old saws.
> 
> Jerry, do you have a 1200A? There is a thread here for one. $50, but shipping is likely a bit more than that by about $5 so the price will at least double.
> 
> If you obtain those NIB/NOS saws, I hope that you will post pics.



Yes I have one somewhere around here, got to get busy again with the camera, must have 45-50 saws that I have never taken picts of.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 24, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> She sure is, what a looker, you and Mark have the nicest 306A`s I`ve seen . My old ones don`t look that nice but are still strong runners.
> Pioneerguy600



Thanks Jerry.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 25, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Can`t stay away from places like that, if I ever get back down to lower mainland B.C. again Mike Acres will have daily visitor to his museum for a couple of days, maybe more.LOL
> Pioneerguy600



Cool, I never knew Mike Acres was around here??? Where does he live? If ya ever get over here look me up.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 25, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Cool, I never knew Mike Acres was around here??? Where does he live? If ya ever get over here look me up.



Mike lives on mainland BC and has a museum of old chainsaws, he lives around or close to Burnaby, I have his address and phone # but I don`t think he would appreciate me publishing it. If I ever get back out to the Island I will look you up. I will be out to B.C. during the month of August, flying in to Prince George and then driving up to Whitehorse, to Dawson, then on to Alaska for a tour about, back to Lillooet and then back to Prince George to fly back home.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## parrisw (Jun 26, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Mike lives on mainland BC and has a museum of old chainsaws, he lives around or close to Burnaby, I have his address and phone # but I don`t think he would appreciate me publishing it. If I ever get back out to the Island I will look you up. I will be out to B.C. during the month of August, flying in to Prince George and then driving up to Whitehorse, to Dawson, then on to Alaska for a tour about, back to Lillooet and then back to Prince George to fly back home.
> Pioneerguy600



Nice. Sounds like a good trip. A little more north then I am!!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 26, 2009)

Homelite EZ











Poulan 42










McCulloch 7-55










Poulan 86


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 26, 2009)

Cliff, that McCulloch looks positively brutal, I can't fathom running a beast like that.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Poulan 245A*

Here are a few of my Poulan 245A. As some of you know if you follow the threads I have been working on it a lot lately but still having an intermittent running issue! When it wants to run its a real cutting MOFO though. I'll figure it out soon enough. Has a great sound to it to

It's fully unrestored except for the Oregon 20" Bar/Chain, Carb work and coil work! All original paint and decals.

I saw the 306 get posted and was jealous! It's still to soon to tell so im not gonna get my hopes up yet but I just found a Dayton 2z463 in nice shape on Cl and bought it with paypal...It is supposed to be shipped today so we will see what happens. If it arrives I'll defiantly get some pics of that on here.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 26, 2009)

Here is an old one I got from an AS member that lives close to me here in N.S.





















Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice 0MG, one like that is on my to get list.


----------



## stihl075 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Couple of Old Stihls*

If I posted these pics right, here is a pristine 075 and a gently used 056


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 26, 2009)

stihl075 said:


> If I posted these pics right, here is a pristine 075 and a gently used 056



Nice Stihl's! I'm partially restoring a 041 right now. Waiting on a handle and fuel tank/starter to come in the mail and I'll get some pics. I really got a thing for them and for some reason the Poulan's to!


----------



## leeha (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice Stihls Wildman,
That 075 is like new and 
right up my alley. Great saws.


Lee


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 26, 2009)

leeha said:


> Very nice Stihls Wildman,
> That 075 is like new and
> right up my alley. Great saws.
> 
> ...



The stihl's are actually "Stihl075's". I was just replying to his saws. They are nice though.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Wildman's 245A pics*

That 245 cleaned up nice, Wildman! Hope you get the running issues ironed out. Don't forget that you're welcome to join us on the "Poulan Lover's" socal group. You don't need an invitation to join. Just go to the group and click on join. Good group of guys with several projects always cooking on there. Some help from the Poulan "experts" available too.

Steve


----------



## leeha (Jun 27, 2009)

Wildman1024 said:


> The stihl's are actually "Stihl075's". I was just replying to his saws. They are nice though.



OOOPPPPSSS, Sorry about that.

Well Stihl075 has some nice saws.

Lee


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 27, 2009)

*Fellas Saws*

You fellas sure have some real gems there! Although I am partial to the Pioneers I'm getting to appreciate all saws that are on here.I would start to name all the ones I have seen but would not want to offend anybody if I left them out.Mr Bowsaw you have some real gems there and really have not seen much of you on this site.

On a similar matter,I can see it will be a fight to the finish for any or one of those NIB Pioneers that Jerry knows about. Bring It On! LOL
Lawrence


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 27, 2009)

I really like Sachs Dolmar chainsaws and have a few of them, here is one of my special ones.







Pioneerguy600


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 27, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like Sachs Dolmar chainsaws and have a few of them, here is one of my special ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a bad a$$ looking dolmar


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 27, 2009)

joe25DA said:


> that is a bad a$$ looking dolmar



Thanks, she is a little sweety to look at but once you start her up she is the boss. LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Tzed250 (Jun 27, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like Sachs Dolmar chainsaws and have a few of them, here is one of my special ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one of the best looking saws I have ever seen!!!


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 27, 2009)

*Black Dolmar*



pioneerguy600 said:


> I really like Sachs Dolmar chainsaws and have a few of them, here is one of my special ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Darth Vader carried a chainsaw, it would have been that one!
Lawrence


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 27, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> If Darth Vader carried a chainsaw, it would have been that one!
> Lawrence



YUP
Pioneerguy600


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 27, 2009)

*Where did you find them!*

Okay I realize none of you fellas are going to tell me how you came upon these saws. Or are you? I'm sure it's not that your old enough that you bought them brand new stuck them on a shelf then forgot about them,knowing you would post them on AS one day.Are they craigslist finds or ebay or handed down to you or garage sales?Or are they dealers saws that never sold.I'm curious.Yea I know what happened to the curious cat
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 27, 2009)

Tzed250 said:


> That is one of the best looking saws I have ever seen!!!


:agree2: you took the words right out of my mouth. really neat saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 27, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> :agree2: you took the words right out of my mouth. really neat saw.



Thanks, that one does not see daylight often, mostly a shelf Queen.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 27, 2009)

That is one slick looking chainsaw. How about a few more pics of it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 27, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> Okay I realize none of you fellas are going to tell me how you came upon these saws. Or are you? I'm sure it's not that your old enough that you bought them brand new stuck them on a shelf then forgot about them,knowing you would post them on AS one day.Are they craigslist finds or ebay or handed down to you or garage sales?Or are they dealers saws that never sold.I'm curious.Yea I know what happened to the curious cat
> Thanks
> Lawrence



As you know from some of our earlier talks some of the saws I have in my collection are NOS , new old stock and never sold inventory, some have never had gas or oil in them or ever started. A lot of them are from my own lifetime of usage and others are from my extended family that have been handed down to me and some have been given to me by various people over the years. Some needed repairs or even rebuilds others are in such nice shape they seem hardly used.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 27, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> You fellas sure have some real gems there! Although I am partial to the Pioneers I'm getting to appreciate all saws that are on here.I would start to name all the ones I have seen but would not want to offend anybody if I left them out.Mr Bowsaw you have some real gems there and really have not seen much of you on this site.
> 
> On a similar matter,I can see it will be a fight to the finish for any or one of those NIB Pioneers that Jerry knows about. Bring It On! LOL
> Lawrence



Thanks petesoldsaw.
Im more of a do-er and less of a yacker.
I used to come here a few years ago but there was to much crap 
going on here. It seemed not very freindly a lot of sharks.
It seems better now. More guys interested in some of the older
collector saws. Yes I have new saws too. I have a firewood business.
Stihl saws are what we use. We do a lot of sawing here and spliting.
We sell 5-7 hundred cords of firewood here each year. 
I had a tree trimming and removal service for 25 years. Started it back
in 1976 and in 2002 I shut it down and now just doing the firewood.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 27, 2009)

*Mr Bow Saw*

Well welcome back then!I like the magnesium/metal saws, they seem to have more character,and some of the lines they have are just as nice as the old cars.I wonder what the average age is of the members here because it seems like a lot of the younger guys like myself are taking a shining to the older saws.Well Mr.Bow Saw you and the rest of the fellas just keep those pictures coming and I and others will keep looking
Lawrence


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 27, 2009)

RandyMac said:


> That is one slick looking chainsaw. How about a few more pics of it.



I will look and see if there are anymore in my storage site, its one of the many saws that I have taken very few if any picts of, that pict was actually part of a group pict of 20-30 saws one day a couple of years ago. That saw has not been out of its box since.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 27, 2009)

RandyMac said:


> That is one slick looking chainsaw. How about a few more pics of it.


Yeah we gotta have some more of that one.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 27, 2009)

*REd OMG Mall*

Jerry that Mall is one nice looking machine!Yes you warned me about this chainsaw thing quite awhile back when I took interest in the Pioneers and now it's every bloody saw out there.Stay focused Lawrence, Pioneers, Pioneers,Pioneers
Lawrence PS Now I even have a Solo


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 27, 2009)

This was the day the group shot was taken and there is no sign of the saw in any of the other shots of old vintage saws I took that day.

















Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW, Just WOW, What more can you say.


----------



## propliner (Jun 27, 2009)

*Jerry's saws*

Jerry, that's just amazing. How do you store all of those saws? Do you have them on display somewhere?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 27, 2009)

propliner said:


> Jerry, that's just amazing. How do you store all of those saws? Do you have them on display somewhere?



They are kept in an 30' X 40' service garage , mostly out of sight and not on display. They have there own storage shelves and are sorted into lots of vintage saws, rebuilt,restored and runners that are used for display cutting or just for fun on occasions. The work and production saws have their own storage building and consist mostly of Stihl, Husqvarna and Sachs Dolmar.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## propliner (Jun 28, 2009)

The reason I ask is because my saws are kept in a garage as well, and it's unheated. I'm wondering what effect the cold winter weather might have on the paint of these old saws. They see no sunlight and only moderate heat in the summer.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice pictures Pioneerguy600, That looks neat.


----------



## leeha (Jun 28, 2009)

Jerry you have some fine saws,
Great looking Sachs 112 you don't see them 
in that color often.
Nice group pic's as well. Hope you had help
setting up and putting them away.


Lee


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 28, 2009)

leeha said:


> Jerry you have some fine saws,
> Great looking Sachs 112 you don't see them
> in that color often.
> Nice group pic's as well. Hope you had help
> ...



That was one of my off days, worked all alone ,took two truck loads out but 2-3 were left inside. Some day hope to get them all out and get one big group pict. It won`t be easy and may have to get a newer camera cause I have trouble getting them all into one frame, need a wide angle or sumpthing . Wait I just got a new camera, but I have not figured out how to operate it properly yet, can`t find the pullcord ,carb or sparkplug. Oh yea, it has a pullcord but the recoil must be stuck, it won`t pull out.LOL. I do have some Sachs Dolmars that I use occasionally but don`t have many picts of them, they are mostly work saws, the little grey one has never been worked, she is a shelf Queen.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Nice pictures Pioneerguy600, That looks neat.



You have far better saws than I do and they are more than neat, they are close to spectacular, I know how much work it takes to get saws to look like that and the bow bars are the icing on the cake.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 28, 2009)

propliner said:


> The reason I ask is because my saws are kept in a garage as well, and it's unheated. I'm wondering what effect the cold winter weather might have on the paint of these old saws. They see no sunlight and only moderate heat in the summer.



The garage is heated and the doors are always being used to allow heavy machinery in and out , the air gets changed often as the exhaust fan runs a lot when diesel and gas engines are run inside. I would say moisture would be a saws worst enemy and you live in a fairly dry area, the cold does not seem to affect the paint much but condensation forming on them from temperature fluctuations in a moist climate would cause problems on bare steel and unprotected magnesium. I am sure that hot dry air would be better but it can only be achieved in a climate controlled building like the museums that we build and they are real expensive.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2009)

Jerry, I'm in awe.

I got this from the original owner.


----------



## dave k (Jun 28, 2009)

My KS 43 and BLK. Both had never cut and only the KS had been started. 
There has been some outstanding saws posted on this thread thanks for sharing !


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 28, 2009)

RandyMac said:


> Jerry, I'm in awe.
> 
> I got this from the original owner.



Randy; is the 1-43 older or newer than the 250? I have a 250 that was my favorite uncles, he was Mac man through and through and I spent a lot of time with him and cut together with him in the woods. I have several of his saws here with me but the 250 is one of the best.
















Pioneerguy600


----------



## yquem (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got a couple: a green Poulan and an orange Poulan.

There's a small blemish in the orange poulan (Dayton version of a 245) where a spoke is missing on the flywheel side. and some scuffing on the bottom, and the label is coming off a little. But it still has the original auto-sharp chain.

The XXV is near perfect. Just needed a new fuel line. This one has electronic ignition.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 28, 2009)

yquem said:


> I've got a couple: a green Poulan and an orange Poulan.
> 
> There's a small blemish in the orange poulan (Dayton version of a 245) where a spoke is missing on the flywheel side. and some scuffing on the bottom, and the label is coming off a little. But it still has the original auto-sharp chain.
> 
> The XXV is near perfect. Just needed a new fuel line. This one has electronic ignition.



Nice looking Poulans! Might want to check out the Poulan Lover's Group on here. You don't need an invitation to join.


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 28, 2009)

yquem said:


> I've got a couple: a green Poulan and an orange Poulan.
> 
> There's a small blemish in the orange poulan (Dayton version of a 245) where a spoke is missing on the flywheel side. and some scuffing on the bottom, and the label is coming off a little. But it still has the original auto-sharp chain.
> 
> The XXV is near perfect. Just needed a new fuel line. This one has electronic ignition.



wow, those are mint


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 28, 2009)

That's a sweet Dayton! I have one in the mail being shipped to me as we speak! Found it in Michigan on CL and just so happened he accepted my paypal and sent me the tracking # yesterday! Cannot wait for it to get here


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 28, 2009)

*luck and looking in the right places...*



petesoldsaw said:


> Okay I realize none of you fellas are going to tell me how you came upon these saws. Or are you? I'm sure it's not that your old enough that you bought them brand new stuck them on a shelf then forgot about them,knowing you would post them on AS one day.Are they craigslist finds or ebay or handed down to you or garage sales?Or are they dealers saws that never sold.I'm curious.Yea I know what happened to the curious cat
> Thanks
> Lawrence



I will tell you where i get mine, The three that I started this thread with are the best 3 I have, they are all from about '82-'86. Thats actually not old at all when you see the ones guys have posted here. The 3.7 craftsman I got from my cousin, he got it from an uncle who got it from his wifes dad! The saw was used maybe 3 times and put back in its case where it sat from 1986 to now, not only does it look new it runs new. the blue SXL was a $20 CL find, I got lucky all it needed was a fuel line. The Shindaiwa 345, was saved from my the repair shops scrap heap. I worked out a deal with the owner, any time he gets old saws that don't run he calls me. So far Ive gotten from him:
Husky 365
Poulan S25DA x2
craftsman micro
stihl 031 AV
shindaiwa 345
He doesnt have the time or need to fix and re-sell them, so i take them and save them from the junk man! All of the saws have great compression, and run like new now. tommorow im looking at a stihl, and jonsred he just got. 
there are some real finds out there, alot of people bought saws for a storm cleanup then forgot them...like my 3.7 here it is with all the orig paperwork
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
heres my SXL, not as nice as my other one, i figured id see a ton of these saws when i did this thread! where are they?
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw050.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw050.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Joe
Thanks for sharing your story about the saws.I like the handed down saws the best, certain feeling of pride with those that have been handed down to people.
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 28, 2009)

*handed down saws*

I have my dads 2 saws, Ill have those forever and hand them down to my kids if i have sons (girl might want them i guess). The other feeling I get and im sure everyone else will agree, is finding these old saws ans getting them running. Its fun and rewarding. And finally just saviing them from the junk pile, if nothing else you have a parts saw.
my dads 2 (these 2 dont look new)
Poulan S25DA



Remington Mightymite bantam


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 28, 2009)

*Wright Rebel*

This saw belongs to Tony down at Amick's. He says it's not a good limbing saw.


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's another one.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 28, 2009)

*Wright Saw*

Hello 67 Mustang
Man that's a beauty! Or are those two different saws? We used pneumatic and electric reciprocating saws in the meat packing plants split carcasses and cut off some primal cuts.I wonder how that type of action works in wood?I would think a whole lot of shakin goin on.I have heard guys would use the gas powered Wrights to split game up after hunting
Lawrence


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 28, 2009)

petesoldsaw said:


> Hello 67 Mustang
> Man that's a beauty! Or are those two different saws? We used pneumatic and electric reciprocating saws in the meat packing plants split carcasses and cut off some primal cuts.I wonder how that type of action works in wood?I would think a whole lot of shakin goin on.I have heard guys would use the gas powered Wrights to split game up after hunting
> Lawrence



Don't know if Tony ever cut with it or not. He bought it new and said it wasn't good to try to cut small stuff with. Been looking at it every time I go in down there for a while now. Love the chrome handlebar! Finally remembered to take my camera last week. Thought it was a nice saw.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2009)

Jerry,
The 250 came just after the 1-43 was discountinued in 1963, 250s were made into the early '70s. There must be a few hundred thousand 250s, I have 3 of them, early, mid and late models, they are not as pretty as your's.

A 1-40, from 1960, another one owner chainsaw.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 28, 2009)

dave k said:


> My KS 43 and BLK. Both had never cut and only the KS had been started.
> There has been some outstanding saws posted on this thread thanks for sharing !



You have two very nice old saws. They look great!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jun 28, 2009)

RandyMac said:


> Jerry,
> The 250 came just after the 1-43 was discountinued in 1963, 250s were made into the early '70s. There must be a few hundred thousand 250s, I have 3 of them, early, mid and late models, they are not as pretty as your's.
> 
> A 1-40, from 1960, another one owner chainsaw.



Thanks for that answer, I was about 12-13 years old when that saw was bought by my uncle and he did not use it much. He ran Macs only and my dad and I ran Pioneers only. My dads brothers all ran Homelites so there was always a lot of one versus the other brand among them. I became their mechanic as they could run and operate the saws but had no idea how to repair or even maintain them. Luckily I got to keep all the old saws as they moved on to buy newer released models they never traded them in ,I squirreled them away and held on to them over the years. I have all my saws, all my dads saws, my uncles Macs and some of my dads brothers Homelites. There is a few gaps in my memory of when each saw was bought but not about who owned which saw. The first saw I operated was a IEL model RA which I still have, the first saw I owned was a Pioneer 600, still have it and every saw I have owned since.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## 166 (Jun 28, 2009)

How about a couple Wankel KMS-4's. One is brand new never had the bar & chain installed until I got it. The other is used but in good shape.

Both have serial number tags on them which is rare.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 29, 2009)

166 said:


> How about a couple Wankel KMS-4's. One is brand new never had the bar & chain installed until I got it. The other is used but in good shape.
> 
> Both have serial number tags on them which is rare.



OMG I think this just took the lead as my favorite saw!!!!!! How do I get one of these?????? I'm all about the rotary and once I saw that saw on youtube I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!!!!


----------



## leeha (Jun 29, 2009)

166 said:


> How about a couple Wankel KMS-4's. One is brand new never had the bar & chain installed until I got it. The other is used but in good shape.
> 
> Both have serial number tags on them which is rare.



166, Now thats are a pair of SWEET saws.
Very nice.


Lee


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 29, 2009)

166 said:


> How about a couple Wankel KMS-4's. One is brand new never had the bar & chain installed until I got it. The other is used but in good shape.
> 
> Both have serial number tags on them which is rare.



wow. rotary engine saw! never knew they existed.


----------



## FullCry (Jun 29, 2009)

*My old saw*

Sears & Roebuck model 917.60051 with Bow kit option. I also have the original owners manual and Bow kit manual. One owner saw, my Father in law.


----------



## arborist (Jun 29, 2009)

nice one FullCry.
I'd marry his daughter too in hopes to get that one haha!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 67 Mustang (Jun 29, 2009)

FullCry said:


> Sears & Roebuck model 917.60051 with Bow kit option. I also have the original owners manual and Bow kit manual. One owner saw, my Father in law.



Great looking saw!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Dayton 2Z463*

It just came in the mail today! Pretty psyched. Cleaned it up a little and put some fuel in it and it started but would not stay running unless you held it full throttle and even then it was starving for fuel. I'll do a carb rebuild on it and it should be ready to go. What kinda chain is that?


----------



## thomas72 (Jun 29, 2009)

You use that type of chain for the chain sharpener. I have a role of the low profile 3/8 chain like that.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 29, 2009)

thomas72 said:


> You use that type of chain for the chain sharpener. I have a role of the low profile 3/8 chain like that.



I kinda thought that may be what it was for but wasn't totally sure! That cain sure is sharp though.


----------



## thomas72 (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice saws thomas. I like that 640. Have you sawed with it?
The poulans are cool too.


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 29, 2009)

thomas72 said:


>



nice 3.7 i have the same one


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 29, 2009)

Wildman1024 said:


> I kinda thought that may be what it was for but wasn't totally sure! That cain sure is sharp though.




That chain was called a barracuda chain, and is .404 pitch on that saw. At least mine was. You won't like cutting with that chain but it's easy to convert the rim sprocket to 3/8's pitch and you can remove the sharpener easily with just a screw or two. 

You may want to change that roller bar out also, as they seemed to use a oddball drive link count with 3/8's pitch chain, besides since it's all bolt on you can always put it back to original if you want to later. 

Here is my Dayton, like yours's


----------



## joe25DA (Jun 29, 2009)

Mark and wild, those are cool saws, I been hoping to come across one in poulan colors more than likely.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 29, 2009)

thomas72 said:


>




Nice 5200 I got one just like it.


----------



## leeha (Jun 29, 2009)

Great looking saws Thomas,
Are you competeing with Mr. BowSaw.


Lee


----------



## thomas72 (Jun 29, 2009)

I am in the middle of bow saw country and I like to use them when it is appropriate. I have used the 640 and it is a strong saw. I had a log pinch the bar and the saw shot out of the log nailed me on my leg. Just about knocked me on the ground. You hear the gear drive whine a little then its all over.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 29, 2009)

joe25DA said:


> Mark and wild, those are cool saws, I been hoping to come across one in poulan colors more than likely.



I actually just found mine last week. I did a search on CL for the entire country and it was the only one. I found it in michigan and the guy was nice enough to take paypal and ship it to me. Cost me $50 and then $20 to ship. a good carb cleaning and she is rock and roll. nice shape to.

thanks for the compliments. im gonna have to get some pics of it with my 245 now...hehe


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 30, 2009)

Reed Prentice Timberhog Bantem




















Lancaster 318 West Bend engine















McCulloch 650 Geardrive


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 30, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Reed Prentice Timberhog Bantem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have the best looking saws I think I have ever seen Mr.Bow Saw! They are all like so perfect and all I wanna do is get them dirty and fire them all up. Keep them coming


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Wildman.

Heres a few more.


----------



## hoss (Jul 3, 2009)

I like those polished covers on that Mac 650. They are all amazing looking saws though.


----------



## Fronty Owner (Jul 3, 2009)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Thanks Wildman.
> 
> Heres a few more.


what is the benefit of the circular bar?


----------



## motobike (Jul 5, 2009)

*Homelite Zip*

Homelite Zip

Just brought this home yesterday; was at an auction on July 4th evening.

It is not perfect but awful nice,

Very Good compression (by pulling starter rope, did not compression check it); starts on first pull hot and about 2-3 pulls cold.

I really didn't need it but CAD bit me at the auction. I'll put it with others of its family.

I'm trying to get the instant picture post down, rather than you having to click on the attachment x. So bear with me, I may need help.

Motobike


----------



## HimWill (Jul 5, 2009)

Very clean saw,I couldn't have passed it up either.


----------



## motobike (Jul 5, 2009)

*Homelite Zip*

SORRY, but bear with me, I'm trying to get the picture posting down.

This goes with my above post


----------



## motobike (Jul 5, 2009)

*Homelite Zip*

Trying the pic posting again.

Bear with me, or just ignore me; I'm having fun trying,

Motobike


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 5, 2009)

motobike said:


> Trying the pic posting again.
> 
> Bear with me, or just ignore me; I'm having fun trying,
> 
> Motobike



You can just edit your original post until you get it right.


----------



## FullCry (Jul 6, 2009)

Some of you Gents. have got some awesome collection of saws, my hats off to you. And hey aroborist, I didn't marry the girl to get that saw---but that was funny as heck--He passed away about fifteen years ago and the Mother in law gave it to me. All these years the wife called it FullCrys big saw that was her Daddys. Now that I restored it she says the Mother in Law gave it to her. So i told her next time we need to cut something up that was big then she can use her saw. I like the old saw for looks and sound and it's cool to operate a little but I would rather have some of the others I have seen on this thread.More like ten or fifteen of them. Thanks for the compliements FullCry


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 6, 2009)

motobike said:


> SORRY, but bear with me, I'm trying to get the picture posting down.
> 
> This goes with my above post



Here is your pic!


----------



## fourwheeler699 (Apr 27, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Stihl 030 - No longer own



i own the same exact saw and it runs great and use it daily. i was wondering if you knew or if any one knew where i can find the carb cover since mine had broken a few months back. any info would help guys


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just came across this thread again thanks to fourwheeler699. I have another nice saw to post up picts of. It is in just as found condition, not cleaned up as yet.
















Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 27, 2010)

That saws gotta be new.lol


----------



## stihlboy (Apr 27, 2010)

All Original BABY!


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 27, 2010)

Not ancient, by any means, but still 12 years old.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Apr 27, 2010)

I need to find a new bar for this little Echo because the rest of it looks like new. Its a 302S that I picked up a little while ago.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> All Original BABY!



Man that is one nice 041 you got there Fred, surely has low hours on it. It has a sticker on the clutch cover that my nearly new 041AV does not have, maybe it only came on newer model saws.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Not ancient, by any means, but still 12 years old.



Where `d you get my saw Wiggs ? Nice one!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 27, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Where `d you get my saw Wiggs ? Nice one!
> Pioneerguy600



It can be yours.....for the right $$$ 

But it wont be cheap. 

Here is the thread about it. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=132378


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2010)

Got an 041 that has seen little use. The rubber handle cover has been replaced since these picts were taken, it was the only thing I could see wrong with this one.
















Pioneerguy600


----------



## wigglesworth (Apr 27, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pioneerguy600



That one is nice. And it's got the old logo on the side too.


----------



## stihlboy (Apr 27, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Man that is one nice 041 you got there Fred, surely has low hours on it. It has a sticker on the clutch cover that my nearly new 041AV does not have, maybe it only came on newer model saws.
> Pioneerguy600



mine is a west german 041av

has less than 3 cords on it

with case, tools, and a spare chain


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> It can be yours.....for the right $$$
> 
> But it wont be cheap.
> 
> ...



Yep, I remember that thread quite well, made a real nice saw out of it. I just picked up two more this weekend in a truckload, should make some nice runners outa them. Your saw did end up costing a little more but they are worth double what you got in it.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> mine is a west german 041av
> 
> has less than 3 cords on it
> 
> with case, tools, and a spare chain



You got the same setup I did, when the original owners wife gave me the saw it was in the same orange plastic case, original tool kit from factory,original spare chain also. She stated that the saw had less than one hours total use on it, her husband was a surgeon and he considered the saw unsafe to use, same with their son so they gave it to me.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## NeoTree (Apr 27, 2010)

As posted elsewhere here is my 056 magII i restored and ported a month or so ago


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 27, 2010)

You guys have some really nice saws. and i mean REALLY nice.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 27, 2010)

NeoTree said:


> As posted elsewhere here is my 056 magII i restored and ported a month or so ago



Niccceee, is that handle cover the stuff Stihl sells for replacement ?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## NeoTree (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks! Jerry I don't think stihl makes most of the parts off the 045 056 series saw. That was the origional top handle cover, it had the holes drilled for the arctic air warmer option on the side by the clutch cover. Makes me wonder where this saw's been!


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 28, 2010)

This is as good as I got. Only used by a little old lady on Sundays. The starter side is not as nice which lets the saw down a bit. 






Nardoo


----------



## belgian (Apr 28, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just came across this thread again thanks to fourwheeler699. I have another nice saw to post up picts of. It is in just as found condition, not cleaned up as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a lot of cleaning work ahead of you....I think I spotted a dust particle somewhere....


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 28, 2010)

belgian said:


> That's a lot of cleaning work ahead of you....I think I spotted a dust particle somewhere....



On this one you have to look a little closer, there are some smudges on the front wraparound handle that should clean up with some effort and there is also some residue from sort of label, sticker or tape on the righthand side of the same handle. There is also fingerprints that need to be removed from the rear handle so what would be the best cleaner out there to accomplish this task?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nardoo said:


> This is as good as I got. Only used by a little old lady on Sundays. The starter side is not as nice which lets the saw down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain`t she a beauty, looks like its been used like it was designed to be used for, cutting wood. A little TLC would make it look a little nicer but more saws are used and look the way this saw does world wide, they are a tool in the real world.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 28, 2010)

NeoTree said:


> Thanks! Jerry I don't think stihl makes most of the parts off the 045 056 series saw. That was the origional top handle cover, it had the holes drilled for the arctic air warmer option on the side by the clutch cover. Makes me wonder where this saw's been!



Ok, next I will check with my Stihl dealer to see what he can get me for front handle cover material.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## belgian (Apr 28, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> so what would be the best cleaner out there to accomplish this task?
> Pioneerguy600



Jerry, I am not sure but "never dull" or "luckySOB polish" seems to give great results....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian VT (Apr 28, 2010)

*Super Mini SL*


----------



## Brian VT (Apr 28, 2010)

*Super 1050 Auto.*


----------



## fourwheeler699 (Apr 28, 2010)

*all my saws*

well i have a smalll list of all the saws i have right now and hoping to post pics of them soon. i have currently a homelite super 2, a mcculloch mac 120 and a mcculloch power mac 6. the homelite is in good condition but the mcculloch could use some tlc which they will get. like i said hope to have some pics for you guys soon


----------



## fourwheeler699 (Apr 28, 2010)

*my saws*

these are great saws and use them whenever im not busy. please take a gander and tell me what you think.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 28, 2010)

fourwheeler699 said:


> these are great saws and use them whenever im not busy. please take a gander and tell me what you think.


Me likey, Nice saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 28, 2010)

belgian said:


> Jerry, I am not sure but "never dull" or "luckySOB polish" seems to give great results....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Thanks Roland, I will give them a try and post the results. LOL 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 28, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, next I will check with my Stihl dealer to see what he can get me for front handle cover material.
> Pioneerguy600



If that doesn't work have you looked at this on the German site?

http://cgi.ebay.de/STIHL-CONTRA-Kettensage-Griffschlauch-Griffrohr-/230465317652?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Motor_Gartenger%C3%A4te&hash=item35a8cdab14#ht_2430wt_941

If you look at the site via Google Chrome browser it will translate the German to English for you.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 28, 2010)

7oaks said:


> If that doesn't work have you looked at this on the German site?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/STIHL-CONTRA-Kettensage-Griffschlauch-Griffrohr-/230465317652?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Motor_Gartenger%C3%A4te&hash=item35a8cdab14#ht_2430wt_941
> 
> If you look at the site via Google Chrome browser it will translate the German to English for you.



Thanks Carl, I will keep this in mind if the dealer can`t come through for me.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## DSS (Apr 28, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Me likey, Nice saws.



Yup, me likey too, especially the old homie.....


----------



## joe25DA (Apr 29, 2010)

*3.7 again*

Here is my newest 3.7 Craftsman/Poulan. This isnt the same saw that is in the first post when i started this thread. But it is almost as nice. If the first saw had 3 tanks thru it this one had 7. There is even some sticker left on the original bar. Since I have 2 this one will be my work saw.
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws548.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws548.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
The "3 tank" saw is in the front. The other saw is in the back before i started work on it.
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws500.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws500.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## NeoTree (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice duo! Now you need one with Zero tanks of gas through it.


----------



## NeoTree (Apr 29, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Roland, I will give them a try and post the results. LOL
> Pioneerguy600




Hey Jerry I thought you were talking about the whole orange top handle, with the throttle and model tag and all that . That full wrap handlebar is all brand new NOS, I'm not sure on availability of the rubber wrapping, thats somthing my other full wrap needs too.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 29, 2010)

NeoTree said:


> Hey Jerry I thought you were talking about the whole orange top handle, with the throttle and model tag and all that . That full wrap handlebar is all brand new NOS, I'm not sure on availability of the rubber wrapping, thats somthing my other full wrap needs too.



I was at the Stihl dealer today and he can get me individual lengths to fit any handle shape, or a long length at 197". I ordered the 197" length and it will be in tomorrow, should do a few of my saws.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 29, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I was at the Stihl dealer today and he can get me individual lengths to fit any handle shape, or a long length at 197". I ordered the 197" length and it will be in tomorrow, should do a few of my saws.
> Pioneerguy600



I'll be interested in seeing a pic of it to see how much it looks like the original. Of course "original" means several different things as the contra had a green handle cover and others black with various pattern differences. I might need to order some myself.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 29, 2010)

7oaks said:


> I'll be interested in seeing a pic of it to see how much it looks like the original. Of course "original" means several different things as the contra had a green handle cover and others black with various pattern differences. I might need to order some myself.



I will take some picts and post them once I get it home. On the screen it looked ribbed, just like the original handle covers on the 041 08,070 and 090.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## 7oaks (Apr 29, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I will take some picts and post them once I get it home. On the screen it looked ribbed, just like the original handle covers on the 041 08,070 and 090.
> Pioneerguy600



Thanks, look forward to the pics...


----------

